# Favorite Pokemon?



## spaekle (Jun 23, 2008)

Just because it's an obligatory topic. And I think it was a sticky here before.

...

After that come Arbok and Venomoth, and well, I really like all poison-types. But I really don't hate any Pokemon (except maybe that one...) and I go through random phases where I like some more than others. 

So, yeah.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 23, 2008)

1. 
2. 
3. 

In no particular order after that:  and all evolutions (except  and  -- not that I don't like them, but they're not my favorites), , , , , ,  and ,  and , , , , and probably various others that I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 23, 2008)

PIKACHUUU~

You make Danni cry when you slag off Pikachu. 

I also love (in no real order):

Totodile, Umbreon, Delibird, Combusken, Linoone, Marowak, Swinub, Mothim, Xatu and Flaafy. And loads more. I'm not a massive fan of the newest generation.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Jun 23, 2008)

Chinchou/Lanturn at the top of my list, and I'm too indecisive to list the ones under it that I'm also fond of.

But.. I do like most of the second and first generations.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 23, 2008)

Umbreon is mine.
Yay for short posts!


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 23, 2008)

1. 
2. 
3. 
other pokemon i like that aren't in order are weavile, rapidash, meganium, arcanine, altaria, ampharos, mew, lapras, leafeon, espeon, milotic, ambipom, sandslash, floatzel and togekiss


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 23, 2008)

RaikouRaikouRaikou.

Uh, other than that I like Umbreon and Vaporeon, and... others that I can't think of right now...
EDIT: All of the starters and evolutions from Johto were winsome, as is Mewtwo and, uh, Ampharos, and... others..


----------



## S. E. (Jun 23, 2008)

Recently I've been going through a Sky Shaymin phase, but...

In no real order (besides Eevee at the top):

Eevee/Eeveelutions
Cubone/Marowak
Charizard
Chikorita/Bayleef
Quilava
Totodile
Grovyle
Raichu/Pikachu
Rotom
Furret
Rhydon
Riolu/Lucario
Blaziken
Turtwig/Torterra
Sky Shaymin
Lugia
Latias
Buizel
Gligar
Marill
Squirtle/Blastoise
Bulbasaur/Ivysaur

And a couple dozen more I forgot to add. I like practically every Pokemon there is. If it's a Pokemon, I like it.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 23, 2008)

You insult Starly, you insult me. It's as easy as that.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 23, 2008)

I like lucario and furret,lucario is awsome,as for furret,he is  just cute


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Piplup
2. Squirtle
3. Kabutops
And pretty much every other water type, except for Luvdisc. That thing deserves to die.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 24, 2008)

Furret, Qwilfish, Skarmory, Miltank, and Taillow.

*Edit:* Hey, now that the sprite system's working...


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Kaito (Jun 24, 2008)

*points to avatar*
Also , ,  and


----------



## nastypass (Jun 24, 2008)

This changes pretty much every other minute but right now in no real order:


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahem:

Torchic, Bulbasaur, Aggron, Groudon, Turtwig, Lucario, Gorebyss, Linoone, Sableye, Spoink, and Mismagius.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2008)

Snorlax and Munchlax <3333


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 25, 2008)

Unown, particularly Unowns A and question mark. It has nothing to do with strength, cuteness, or even "it's underrated so I might as well make it my favorite". I just like Unown.

Other than that... Rayquaza, Luxray, Mewtwo, and I suppose Pikachu as well.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 25, 2008)

​
:3 :3 :3


----------



## Darksong (Jun 25, 2008)

I change my favorites a lot, so don't be surprised if this looks totally different from before.
So yeah, I have two new favorites: Purugly and Poochyena!
 ​


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 25, 2008)

What did you expect?


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine would have to be... Uh... Okay, I'm having trouble here. I like Flygon!

1.Flygon
2.Gallade
3.Claydol


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

My favourites are: Poochyena, Growlithe, Dragonair, Absol, Grovyle, Flygon, Articuno, Staraptor and several others that I'm sad to say I cannot recall at the moment. Generally though, I'll like any canine/dragon/bird-like Pokemon.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

From favorite to somewhatlessfavorite:

First ghost-type with decent stats, and I loved that type before D/P anyways. Pretty nice moveset too...

I named mine Puddles and now it seems to get cuter every day. Bleh, why didn't I name mine George instead...

After beating Gold for the first time with nothing but a Typhlosion and several HM slaves, I've always considered it one of the best Pokemon ever.

It's the hand-grenade of Pokemon! However, I never caught a Electrode or even Voltrob do to them using Self-Destruct/Explosion on the first turn...

lol is anybody still reading this


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

My favourites are (in no particular order) Blastoise, Shinx, Salamence, Eastern Gastrodon (the western version is merely an ugly bag of piss) and Skuntank.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes.

Other top pokemon include:      

...Hey look, it's my old ASB team! >.>  <.<

And then there's countless others that I like but am too lazy to make a list of them all. :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Xatu less so, however. Pokemon I like almost as much would be Eevee (and all the Eevolutions), Pikachu, and Lapras.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

Oooh! I love Dragonite (Ever since I was little). Next up is Gardevoir, then Sandslash, then Metagross, then Gallade. <3


----------



## Athasan (Jun 25, 2008)

It's, ah, currently Froslass, but Sandslash and Sandshrew are extremely high up the list and always will be. Quagsire's up there too, along with Gastrodon and Swampert. The whole Spheal family is also pretty high, and the same with Cacturne. And Absol, yeah, Absol too. I also like all Ghost and Ice types, except for Regice. Umbreon will always be one of my favorites, as well. I'm also partial to Skarmory, Bronzong, the Aron family, and Lucario, and a bit less to all other Steel, Ground, and Dark types.


----------



## LunarGryffin (Jun 25, 2008)

Salamence, Giratina, Houndoom, Umbreon, and Jolteon to name a few.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 25, 2008)

In order best to worst[still real cool]
Eevee
Skitty
Ninetales
Absol
Luxray
Gardevoir
and some others...


----------



## Jolty (Jun 25, 2008)

*GASTRODON*


Also Gligar, Spheal and Azumarill


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Jun 25, 2008)

One, and only one...Each and every one...And maybe Pelipper, Aggron and Raichu.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 25, 2008)

These tend to change around a lot, but Nosepass and Bulbasaur are always first. Other pokes I like are Shaymin, Venomoth, Delcatty, Blaziken, Kabutops, Lileep/Cradily, Jynx, and a whole bunch of others. My faves are usually rather unusual or cute. XD;


----------



## @lex (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Celebi. And Meganium. And Misdreavus. And Gardevoir. And Sneasel. And maybe some others that I can't think of right now...


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 25, 2008)

Shuppet! <3

Drifloon and Duskull and Rotom...Most non-evolved ghosts actually, plus Haunter and Mismagius. And Torchic and Espeon and a bunch of other random pokemon.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 25, 2008)

That is in no particular order. There are many more, but if I posted the sprites the whole page would be covered in them.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

Espeon, Grovyle, Lapras, Charizard, and Suicune are pretty much all of my favourites. I really like most of the Ice types, and Psychic types too.

Electric types annoy me, aside from Ampharos, Flaaffy and Mareep.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Ooh, let's see here. I like Metagross, Staraptor, Magnezone, Mamoswine, Crobat, Dusknoir and Heracross, among others.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm, I've got a long list. I'll post the top eight.

1. 
Just look at it for Pete's Sake
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC (Jun 25, 2008)

Steelix, Crobat and Empoleon are among my favourites now.

Lesser favourites may include Gligar, Gliscor, Lanturn, Meganium and Roserade.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 25, 2008)

Huhh..

 aaaaand 

Much love.


----------



## Sapphiron (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd have to go with Absol, Swampert, Shiftry, Giratina (Another Form), Regice, and Azelf.


----------



## Minish (Jun 25, 2008)

Mawile. :3 It's been my favourite for at least four years~

Then comes the ones I've always been partial to; Jolteon, Swablu, Anorith, Armaldo, Scyther etc.


----------



## DeadAccount (Jun 25, 2008)

Jolteon, Charizard, Ninetales and Pidgeot are my favourites and picking just one would be very difficult.


----------



## S.Torchic (Jun 25, 2008)

My favorites are:
1. Blaziken
2. Torchic
3. Houndoom
4. Manectric
5. Dusknoir (don't know why....)


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 25, 2008)

My favorites, in no particular order, are Arcanine, Torterra, Eevee/its evolutions, Charmander family, Bulbasaur family, Houndour family, Slowbro, Squirtle, Pikachu family, Mudkip family, Sceptile family, Absol, Mareep family, and Dratini family. There are probably more I like, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Jetx (Jun 25, 2008)

The Quicker Picker-Upper said:


> First ghost-type with decent stats


What?

Anyway I have loads of favourites but they always change

First and foremost is Breloom who is just awesome and has been my favourite for years.

Current second place (as in, changes all the time) go to Yanmaaa and Mantine


----------



## nastypass (Jun 25, 2008)

The Quicker Picker-Upper said:


> From favorite to somewhatlessfavorite:
> 
> First ghost-type with decent stats,


As Jetx said; what?

Gengar, Dusknoir, Dusclops, and Spiritomb say hi.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 25, 2008)

There are more but I can't remember them all.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 25, 2008)

:D 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Linooooone~

What else do you think it is?


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

> Gengar, Dusknoir, Dusclops, and Spiritomb say hi.


Hello! Gengar is stats-wise similar, but to be honest I almost forgotten completely about it. It does have good stats though. :)
Dusclops doesn't have the best stats. It can take hits, but it can't deliver them, making it pretty worthless... Dusknoir and Spiritomb came out the same time as Mismagius. You can't get Dusknoir until later on in the game then Mismagius, and Spiritomb is a pain in the Canada to get. 
You should know by now that you can't really change my opinion at this point. XD


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 25, 2008)

Nidoking, Feraligatr, Houndoom, Torterra, Arcanine and Jolteon.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 25, 2008)

Mewtwo, I always liked him.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 26, 2008)

Electrike/Manectric. Followed by the Eevee family *Snap Snap* and pretty much every canine pokemon before the fourth generation. Followed by the Cyndaquil family and the Spheal Family, cause their just so cute...


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

Glalie, Tyranitar, and Cyndaquil.  Ambipom is close, but not close enough.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandslash, Flareon and Lumineon. :3~ I like most Pokémon, though.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 26, 2008)

Misdreavus is best, along with Haunter, Shuppet, Duskull, Dusknoir, Rotom, and Bayleef.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jun 26, 2008)

Shuckle owns everything else, in my opinion.

Other things I love very much are Dunsparce, Grimer, Miltank, Rotom, Abomasnow, Staryu, Chinchou, Lanturn, Snorunt, Castform, Porygon, Gardevoir, Swinub, Slugma, Slowpoke, and pretty much every Bug-type in the first two generations.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jun 26, 2008)

^_^
Another person who shares my insanity with Bugs!

I like Sandshrew, Lanturn, Yanmega, Shuckle, and Umbreon. And almost every other Bug.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

1. Meowth
2. Aipom
3. Monferno 
4. Chatot
5. Ambipom


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

It changes periodically, but top of the list is probably Houndoom right now. Forget that it's a hellhound. Forget the edgy looks. Forget the decent usability. Forget the whole Fire- and Dark-types are generally awesome deal.

_It's a freaking black-and-tan dog and that is like the best coat color for dogs EVER._

Not that the aforementioned things aren't selling points, too~

Uh, Mightyena is probably my second favorite...

And then uh in no particular order Clefairy, Rhydon, Rampardos, Zangoose, Raticate, Luxray, Lucario, Floatzel, Absol, Nidoking, Salamence, Garchomp, Tyranitar, Jolteon, Vaporeon, Glaceon, Gengar (scarfgar WHUT), Aggron, Kangaskhan, Weavile, Staraptor, Ludicolo, Arcanine, pretty much all of the legendaries and every final-stage starter not named Meganium.


----------



## cheesecake (Jun 27, 2008)

I like a bunch of them but my absolute favorite is Absol. =D


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay you can probably see this from my name but Vaporeon is my favorite pokemon!! I don't know why loved them since pokemon red.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Qwilfish, Torkoal and Dunsparce. With a touch of Relicanth.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

1.The Water Starters and Snorunt.
2. All water Pokémon apart from Tentacruel, Relicanth, Pink Shellos and both Gastrodon
3. Bronzor and Bronzong
4. Eevee and Umbreon
5. Pachirisu, Shinx line and Pichu


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 28, 2008)

Dragonite!!!


----------



## PichuK (Jun 29, 2008)

Altaria, Latias, Articuno, Lugia, Flygon, Mahile, Froslass, Pidgeot, Murkrow, Diglett, Yamna, Taillow/Swellow, and Chatot.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 29, 2008)

Ah, it shifts, but the current list is:
1. Bastiodon
2. Seviper
3. Blaziken
4. Arbok
5. Skarmory
6. Swampert
7. Zangoose
8. Froslass
9. Mightyena


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

Male Gardevoir takes the top of the list. Then comes all Eevee forms (Flareon is my favourite of those), Lucario, and Kabutops. I like about 77 Pokemon in all, but those are the top ones. >D


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 29, 2008)

1. Most fighting types. I hate Hitmontop. Not for the moveset or anything, but the design.
2. Dunsparce. It is one of the best stallers. If only Shuckle weren't around. (No offense. I like Shuckle. :3)
3. Houndoom. Holy crap this dog is _BADASS_
4. I just really like Porygon Z. He's so insane and backwards. 8D
5. Shuckle. Trick room team. Power trick. HAHAHAHA >=D


----------



## magic_eevee (Jun 29, 2008)

eevee!
(nothing more)


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

Guess :D

But my 2nd is Skitty, 3rd Ratata, 4th Milotic, 5th Vaporeon and 6th Gardevoir. I much prefer the first couple of sets of pokemon, nintendo are just making crap one's now. Munchlax- Why?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Giratina, Azelf, Rhyperior, Rayquaza, Registeel, Sceptile, Suicune, Donphan, Kingdra, Crobat, Moltres, Gyarados


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

Shuckle, Mew, Eevee ( And all it's evolutions minus Flareon), Gardevoir, Gallade, Latias, Furret, Swellow, Togetic/Togekiss, Persian, Blissey, Kangaskhan, Miltank, Scyther, Manaphy, Aerodactyl, Lucario... and that's just off the top of my head. I have a lot of favorites.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jun 30, 2008)

and 

 and       

  and 

Also (in no order);




And loads more (the above being a random sample) i can't be bothered to put in (i think there are about 450 or something)


----------



## Belmont (Jun 30, 2008)

Tyranitar, had one in every generation but R/B/Y.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 30, 2008)

ftw!

Scyther is second, and then a bunch of others too numerous to list follow.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, geeze.
Everything I have on my Crystal team. That is...
Feraligatr (favorite EVER 8D), Espeon, Lugia, Tyranitar, Flareon, and Haunter.

... after that.
Scyther/Scizor, Slowking, and Smeargle. (SO MANY S's...) And then Dragonite, 'cause it's like a big dragon-y teddybear. x3


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 2, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> and
> 
> and
> 
> ...


So that leaves you with 10 Pokèmon that aren't your "Favorite Pokèmon"?
:freaked:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 2, 2008)

I... I love so many. :D; There's a huge list that's even now still being added to. So I'll split it up a little.

*The ones you need to care about:*
Any ghost type (especially Banette, Drifloon and Giratina)
Plusle and Minun
Smeargle

*The complete list (in alphabetical order, and I can never choose who out of an evolution line I like the best):*
Absol
Anorith/Armaldo
Arceus
Azelf
Aron/Lairon/Aggron
Baltoy/Claydol
Barboach/Whiscash
Beldum/Metang/Metagross
Bronzor/Bronzong
Cacnea/Cacturne
Castform
Chatot
Cherubi/Cherrim
Chinchou/Lanturn
Chingling/Chimecho
Cubone/Marowak
Dialga
Drifloon/Drifblim
Duskull/Duskclops/Dusknoir
Eevee/Vaporeon/Jolteon/Flareon/Espeon/Umbreon/Leafeon/Glaceon
Ghastly/Haunter/Gengar
Giratina
Gligar/Gliscor
Groudon
Hoppip/Skiploom/Jumpluff
Jirachi
Kecleon
Kyogre
Latios/Latias
Lileep/Cradily
Mareep/Flaaffy/Ampharos
Mesprit
Misdreavus/Mismagius
Natu/Xatu
Nincada/Ninjask/Shedinja
Palkia
Plusle/Minun
Ralts/Kirlia/Gardevoir/Gallade
Rayquaza
Riolu/Lucario
Rotom
Sableye
Shaymin
Shuckle
Shuppet/Banette
Skarmory
Slugma/Magcargo
Smeargle
Sneasle/Weavile
Snorunt/Glalie/Froslass
Spinda
Spiritomb
Swablu/Altaria
Togepi/Togetic/Togekiss
Trapinch/Vibrava/Flygon
Unown
Uxie

... And this is still being added to~


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 2, 2008)

^ XD You're not alone. The one I love best is still Linoone, but I have a huge list of Pokemon that I like. 

Current Obsessions: Linoone, Pidgeot, Porygon2, and Driftloom

Others (Warning: long list): 
Aerodactyl
Altaria
Articuno
Beautifly
Butterfree
Charizard
Chatot
Crobat
Delibird
Dodrio
Doduo
Dragonite
Drifblim
Drifloon
Farfetch'd
Fearow
Gligar
Gyarados
Ho-oh
Honchkrow
Hoothoot
Ledian
Ledyba
Lugia
Mantine
Moltres
Mothim
Murkrow
Natu
Ninjask
Noctowl
Pelipper
Pidgeotto
Pidgey
Porygon
Rayquaza
Salamence
Scyther
Skarmory
Skiploom
Spearow
Staraptor
Staravia
Starly
Swablu
Swellow
Taillow
Togetic
Tropius
Wingull
Xatu
Zapdos

I basicially like all the bird Pokemon out there... And Flygon. And Smeargle. And I should stop adding to my list now.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Sneasel is my FAVORITE.

Others:

Lopunny
Bidoof
Hoppip/Skiploom/Jumpluff
Houndour/Houndoom
Rattata
Sentret/Furret
Sunkern
Bellsprout
Umbreon
Absol
Froslass


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 4, 2008)

Rayquaza. <3

Then Lugia, and Palkia.

-Any Dragon-type (except Garchomp)
-Mudkip :D
-WEEPINBELL <333
-Most flying types
-Vaporeon~

..and then everybody else.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 4, 2008)

1.  Lugia
2.  Quilava
3.  Typhlosion
4.  Mew
5.  Mewtwo
6.  Pikachu
7.  Charizard
8.  Leafeon
9.  Vaporeon
10.  Umbreon
11.  Jolteon
12.  Flareon
13.  Espeon
14.  Zapdos
15.  Moltres
16.  Articuno
17.  Dragonite
18.  Slowking (just cause he narrates Lugia's movie)
19.  Eevee
20.  Glaceon


----------



## ZimD (Jul 4, 2008)

So many... My single favorite changes too often for me to really say what it is, but here's all my favorites:

Absol
Aerodactyl
Anorith
Articuno
Barboach
Bayleef
Blaziken
Bronzor
Camerupt
Carvanha/Sharpedo
Caterpie
Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard
Chatot
Chinchou/Lanturn
Cresselia
Cubone
Cyndaquil/Quilava/Typhlosion
Dewgong
Diglett/Dugtrio
Doduo/Dodrio
Donphan
Dratini/Dragonair
Drifloon/Drifblim
Drowzee/Hypno
Eevee/All Eeveelutions
Ekans/Arbok
Exeggcutor
Farfetch'd
Finneon
Gastly/Haunter
Gastrodon
Geodude
Glalie
Golduck
Grimer
Growlithe/Arcanine
Hippopotas
Hitmonchan
Horsea/Seadra
Kabuto/Kabutops
Koffing/Weezing
Krabby/Kingler
Kyogre
Lapras
Machoke
Magmar
Magnemite/Magneton/Magnezone
Meowth/Persian
Mew
MissingNo.
Moltres
Mudkip
Ninetales
Omanyte
Parasect
Pidgey/Pidgeotto
Poliwhirl
Porygon
Probopass
Qwilfish
Raikou
Rhyhorn
Sandshrew/Sandslash
Seviper
Shellder
Slugma/Magcargo
Spheal
Spinarak/Ariados
Staryu/Starmie
Sunkern
Tauros
Tentacool/Tentacruel
Totodile
Venonat/Venomoth
Victreebel
Voltorb/Electrode
Weedle/Kakuna/Beedrill
Xatu


If I included just one from an evolutionary line, or just not all of them, it just means I don't like the others in the line that much. 

Yes, I know that's a lot.


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 28, 2011)

Houndoom is my Favorite Pokemon. I am called Ruler of Houndoom of course.


----------



## JazzApples (Feb 5, 2012)

I like Lucario the most
Then Gardevoir, Togekiss, Glaceon, Zoroark then Emolga
I also like Samurott, Gallade, Pigeot, Leafeon, Vaporeon, Weavile and Azurmarill.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2012)

My top favs list includes:

Shinx and Luxray (Because FUCKING CATS)
Tynamo and Eelektross (From kawaii to badass)
Solosis and Reuniclus (See above)
Litwick and Chandelure (See above, also the highest Sp. Attack of any Ghost-type)
Jirachi (Basically the kawaiiest Steel-type ever, plus the inherent badassitude of a legend)
Fearow (Yes)
Ampharos (Hell yes)
Weavile (Hell fucking yes)


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 5, 2012)

Volcarona's my favorite along with Mightyena.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't actually have a favorite, but some Pokémon I might sort of like are:
Glameow (Most realistic cat)
Grovyle (Grass-type and blades)
Lumineon (Best of the fish quartet... octet... whatever)
Giratina (Legendary of imagination and weird dimensional stuff. Besides, quite close to the Turnback Cave is a lake that seems to have no legendary assigned, but the fourth to the Lake Trio is Cresselia. The Lake Trio must have had a reason for creating her at Giratina's doorstep!)
Magcargo (The awesomeness of lava combined with high defensive stats)
Torterra (Two depictions of the world combined and made smaller... It's majestic and easy to imagine as a protective mother)


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Feb 6, 2012)

Lugia and Empoleon are hands-down my two favorites.

Here are some others that I really like:

Alakazam
Beartic
Dragonite
Espeon
Excadrill
Giratina
Latias
Latios
Milotic
Reshiram
Salamence
Suicune
Typhlosion
Tyranitar
Vaporeon
Volcarona
Zekrom


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 6, 2012)

I never posted in this thread?

Well, my favorite is Latias. Following that are Ledian and Leavanny. Some of my other tops are Rotom, Porygon-Z, Froslass, and Reuniclus.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Feb 7, 2012)

Houndoom.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 7, 2012)

Charizard.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 8, 2012)

drifloon and lileep and misdreavus and wailmer lines -- one of these things is very much like the others, yes.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 9, 2012)

Squirtle Family~ ^^


----------



## Evanlyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Charmander all the way!


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like Renicleus (Sorry for spelling)

I don't know why, but it always reminds me of the teddy bears they give to cancer patients.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Feb 16, 2012)

My favorite Pokemon are Pikachu, Raichu, Charizard, Raquaza, Darkrai, and all 3 Porygons.
There are alot of other Pokemon I like, but I think these are my downright favorites. Pikachu, Raichu, and Charizard are just classics; I bloody love them. Raquaza is great, it's like Groudon and Kyogre combined into one Pokemon. Darkrai is one of the only Gen. 4 Pokemon that I actually like, and is just epic. The Rise of Darkrai was also a great movie. And there is something about the Porygons that i just really like. They're just so unique.
Entei and Mew are a close second.


----------



## ParadoxLT (Feb 22, 2012)

Well... I kinda have five and they are Umbreon, Zoroark, Latias, Glaceon and Dragonair.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 2, 2012)

The correct answer is always Dragonair.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 5, 2012)

My favourite Pokemon used to be Typhlosion, but Volcarona has since metaphorically kicked it off its pedestal. Other than that... well I could make a huge list of Pokemon I love, but no-one would be interested/read it. :P


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 6, 2012)

In-game, I favor my Gengar, Salamence, and Metagross mostly.

Otherwise, I have a fondness for Leafeon, Miltank, Altaria, and Scyther. Oh, and Dragonair.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 6, 2012)

A lot. At the top is Swellow, followed closely by Blaziken and Lugia. Also Ditto.


----------



## Byrus (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh hey, I haven't actually posted here.

Houndoom, Paras, and Parasect are tied for my top favourite. I also like Arbok, Swalot, Muk, Weezing, Mr. Mime, Venomoth, Raticate, Mandibuzz, Scolipede, Skuntank (plus all their pre-evos) aaaand.... tons more. And don't lie, if I could be bothered to make a huge list, you'd totally read it and you'd totally be interested, RIGHT? 

Also, Deoxys, Zekrom and Groudon are the best legends.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 10, 2012)

Sneasel, of course. And the rest: Muk, Gengar, Trubbish, Garbodor, Sableye, Meloetta, Emboar, Salamence, Stunfisk, Vespiquen, Snorlax, Totodile, and Milotic.


----------

